# Mugs: Sublimation or Vinyl?!



## Jess4581 (Jan 13, 2017)

Hey! I'm hoping to get some feedback here. 

I just recently got into mug printing with sublimation inks. Not cheap of course - but I do love it! I've had a lot of road bumps along the way but hoping they clear up when my new supplies arrive (new printer, ink). 

I thought sublimation printing was the best idea ever until. . . I saw people with VINYL MUGS?! 

Is this the new thing?!:.(. Are you telling me I could have just purchased a "cricut" for a few hundred bucks, and a handful of supplies and pumped out a bunch of cute mugs with the exact same quotes I was putting on my sublimation mugs? 

I honestly get this little sick feeling in the pit of my stomach when I think about it, and I'm not totally sure why. I think because I know I just wasted a LOT of money on these inks. 

So... 

VINYL or SUBLIMATION mugs? 

Ugh! Dammit! 

(I was thinking about getting a vinyl cutter anyways so I could easily do cute shaker mugs, dog bowls...whatever..)


----------



## BrendaPhoto (Jan 6, 2017)

Who do you buy your inks from? They are that expensive? 
I did not know about vinyl either!


----------



## olga1 (May 11, 2014)

Sublimation 100%. Sublimation is more professional than vinyl


----------



## smacity (Jun 24, 2012)

sublimation all the way. Vinyl is not diswasher safe and has a feel to it. Yes some people like the mugs with glitter and such but they are handwash only. I am assuming you are using a ricoh printer with sawgrass inks. Yes they are a little pricey


Steve


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Sooner or later vinyl will come off. Sublimation will not. 

I want to know where you're getting these expensive sublimation inks from too. Our ink cost is less than 10 cents a 13x19 sheet.


----------

